# Jeep yj fuse location



## deepone (Jul 20, 2009)

Have 1988 jeep yj . The fuse box under the dash on the drivers side has a plug for the radio, but there is no fuse. I have read there are fuses under the hood. I can't find them. I need to know if i'm looking for a fuse box or inline fuses and exactly where to look.  What i have read tells me to look near the battery. I don't see anything.


----------



## 243Savage (Jul 20, 2009)

I would imagine it's probably not too different than my Cherokee but I could be wrong.  Mine has a power distribution box close to the battery that contains fuses.  See if you have that and look under it's lid.


----------



## deepone (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks, but I still don't see anything. The alternator  is not working either so  have a few blown fusues. Anyone know where the alternator fuse is located? I was trying to install running lights was trying to just get some power to them to see if they would work. They did, but just for about 5 seconds and fuse blew.


----------



## 243Savage (Jul 22, 2009)

Check out http://www.jeepforum.com

They have subforums that are model specific and are a wealth of information.


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Jul 22, 2009)

*Fusible link ????*



deepone said:


> Thanks, but I still don't see anything. The alternator  is not working either so  have a few blown fuses. Anyone know where the alternator fuse is located? I was trying to install running lights was trying to just get some power to them to see if they would work. They did, but just for about 5 seconds and fuse blew.




Not sure about a Jeep, but most vehicles use a FUSIBLE LINK between the battery or alternator output and the fuse panel box. It kind of depends on how your alternator is wired into the system and where it's output is fed directly to. In any case the FUSIBLE LINK will be between the FUSE PANEL BOX and the INPUT SOURCE FOR IT, usually on the engine firewall side. You may not be able to 'visually' see that it is burned open since the outside insulation is seldom 'burned through' when it OPENS. 

I've never seen the output of an alternator 'fused' on any late model vehicle of US mfg. If the IGNITION circuit fuse OPENS, then ALL FUNCTIONS of the ignition key controlled electrical circuits may be disabled - this would also mean NO STARTER OPERATION since the starter relay or solenoid cannot be energized too.

It sounds like something you wired on your 'running lights' WAS WIRED INCORRECTLY and when you applied power to them, you SHORTED OUT THE POSITIVE SIDE OF THE BATTERY CIRCUIT. Disconnect anything related from the 'running lights' that is connected to the electrical system BEFORE YOU START TRYING TO REPLACE ANY FUSES OR FUSIBLE LINKS. If not, you'll probably just REPEAT THE PROCESS AGAIN. Once you find the 'POWER LOSS' problem for the vehicle, we can later get back to checking your 'running lights' for proper wiring BEFORE RECONNECTING THEM.

Check the 'Jeep Forum' web site for more info on your electrical system or use 'Google Search' to find info on "1988 Jeep YJ Wiring Diagram" or "1988 Jeep YJ Fuse Panel". Also, check out this link. (click here)

NOTE:
If the engine WAS RUNNING at the time you tried to turn on the 'running lights', you may have damaged the alternator's rectifier or voltage regulator circuits too. 

Hope this helps.


----------

